# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  New Tone Wood Discovered!

## emitfo

The Maple Spruce!  I just wanted to alert everyone so they could grab theirs before the price shot through the roof as it obviously will.  I of course have already ordered mine  :Grin: , Good Luck!

----------


## JEStanek

Ah the difference a comma makes.
"Lets eat Grandma."
"Lets eat, Grandma."

Jamie

----------


## allenhopkins

i remember back in the Mesozoic when I was going for my Nature merit badge in Boy Scouts.  One of the leaders was teaching us how to tell different kinds of trees by their leaf shapes.  During a quiz, he asked about a particular walnut tree, and one of the Scouts guessed it was a "maple walnut" -- which must be where the ice cream of that name comes from...

----------


## JeffD

> Ah the difference a comma makes.
> "Lets eat Grandma."
> "Lets eat, Grandma."


Look in the road ahead!
Look in the road, a head!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

And it has "shiny polish".  None of that cheap nitro-cellulose lacqeur or oil varnish...

----------


## F-2 Dave

We had a Maple Spruce that we used to decorate at Christmas time. On Christmas morning we'd get syrup out of the Christmas tree. Good times, good times.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

MORE amazing to me is that this outfit as 12,500 deals under their belt and NOT ONE person gave them bad feedback!

I've been on eBay a long time and there are a certain small percentage of people who will give you bad feedback just for fun!  :Laughing:

----------


## Jim Garber

That seller is in the same league as Antonio Tsai and works with similar, if not the same Vietnam shops thru their Taiwan headquarters. Expect similar quality as well. YMMV!

----------


## Nelson Peddycoart

Forget the tone, that is one of the most awful looking things I have ever seen!

----------


## squirrelabama

This is most likely the result of the _"severe quality control"_

----------


## hank

I don't know.  That's an awful lot of sea shells, I bet if you put your ear to the f holes you could hear the ocean.  Quite the bargain for that many clams.

----------


## Travis Finch

I think they yanked that tailpiece out of the back window of a '63 Impala I saw in SoCal...

----------


## allenhopkins

Wonder if Mr. Taisamlu _meant_ to state that this mandola "never be played"?  Never *has been* played, or never *will be* played?

----------


## bigbike

I love the fact that the wood all seems to be air dried and not kiln dried.  So lets see he cut the tree down, then it got air dried as the truck hauled the lumber to the saw mill.  After cutting the planks were then loaded onto another truck and again more air drying occured before being dropped off at this shop for a "luthier" to hand sculpt this into an instrument.

No doubt under all that finish-what ever it maybe-is wood that is still drying.

----------


## Skip Kelley

> Ah the difference a comma makes.
> "Lets eat Grandma."
> "Lets eat, Grandma."
> 
> Jamie


 :Laughing:  I love it!!!!

----------


## Capt. E

Check out the book Eats, Shoots & Leaves
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eats,_Shoots_&_Leaves

Punctuation can be very important

The inlay on this instrument is over the top.

----------


## Jim Garber

所以容易取笑。你们有多少人能说中文吗？

_So easy to poke fun. How many of you can speak Chinese?_

Not me... Google helped me.

----------


## MandoNicity

> I don't know.  That's an awful lot of sea shells, I bet if you put your ear to the f holes you could hear the ocean.  Quite the bargain for that many clams.


Almost spit my milk out on this one!  LMAO funny!

JR

----------


## Greg Stec

> Check out the book Eats, Shoots & Leaves
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eats,_Shoots_&_Leaves
> 
> Punctuation can be very important
> 
> The inlay on this instrument is over the top.


In a fit of instant gratification, I found and bought the book from Amazon.
I can't wait to read it.

----------


## crazymandolinist

I dunno what you guys are talking about that thing is absolutely gorgeous. (I do get the joke BTW) That book looks awesome.

----------

